# NIC CAGE FINISHED



## bunnylove1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



hard at work on it all day now all i got to do is add litter box food and water bowls and some bath tub traction stickers and its done  and of course as the years go on make it more color full  :bunnydance:


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 12, 2012)

Congratulations! Really looks good. 

Can't wait to see a bunny in it. 

K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 12, 2012)

iv had sooo much fun making it u have no idea i have to take the house and the dig box out and figure were bunny wants to do there tinkles and then i can actually put things how there supposed to


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 12, 2012)

btw when going to get stuff for the cage there was a lop at the pet store i fell in love with it but im afraid to buy it. it had some missing hair on its ears and im hoping it was just from another bunny that came in with her/him. its soo sweet and just wanted to cuddle. any opinions on getting a pet store bunny ???


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm personally against buying any animal from a petshop. If you want a baby, contact a breeder. Otherwise, there are so many homeless bunnies out their in shelters or on Kijiji and Craigslist. Many of whom started off their lives as petshop bunnies.

JMVHO

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 12, 2012)

But the NIC cage looks great! :highfive:

Rue


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 12, 2012)

i know but this was totally by accident i just feel in love it was soo cuddly and it just snug up right next to me and like fell asleep


----------



## Woosh (Feb 13, 2012)

bunnylove1 wrote:


> i know but this was totally by accident i just feel in love it was soo cuddly and it just snug up right next to me and like fell asleep



Well I am new but I am probably the minority when it comes to thinking its ok to buy from the pet store.

I just bought one a few days with that like you I just fell in love with. He was one of the few that didn't just run away when you got near him. He is an older bunny, They said they have had him a while. The manager estimated he was about 3 months old. But they had about 8 little baby bunnies that everybody ga ga'd over and this guy was all alone in a HALF of a cage. He was separated because he didn't get along with the little bunnies.

When we got him home he seems very happy in his new cage. I made an NiC cage that is about 4 grids by 5 grids and he hops around it. He seems to love to have the extra room from that tiny thing the pet store gave him. Once I bunny proof my upstairs a bit more I hope to have him out of the cage a lot and roaming about. He already seems to have adapted to mostly using his litter box.

Like PP mentioned...CL and adoption places are "pet store bunnies" normally anyway so you are just cutting out the middle man. Even though I think its great to adopt, I would say giving a bunny a loving home is what is most important no matter where he/she came from.

Anyway...Cage is great! Hope you can make a decision that is best for you. Would love to see updates as you get them.


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 14, 2012)

i cannot adopt him/her until the store has the vet look at it. it has lost more hair with is most likely mights. i cant bring a bunny with mights home i have a cat and a dog and that would just be a out brake and i cant afford that.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2012)

We have a vet check all new bunnies unless it comes from someone we know and trust. Just a good idea. Good luck.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lovely NIC cage! I know what you mean- I had two bunnies- Benji, who is still with me, and Pippin who I have missed every day since the day he went to the rainbow bridge . Benji is a rescue bunny, and I always advocate getting from a shelter for the reason funnybunnymummy said, but I was buying food and I happened to see Pippin in my local store. It's probably the best pet store in the country- certainly the biggest and they seem to care very well for their animals (the animals are always well cared for in LARGE pens etc. and much enrichment, and the store won't sell to under 16s without a parent, need a contract thing etc. and they will refuse anyone they don't think is fit, especially with the reptiles and fish- they need to prove they have a viv set up and at the right temp etc), but it still doesn't rule out the problems with genetics etc. pet store animals may have. But I just saw him and fell in love. I forced myslf to leave the shop but 10 minutes later I was tearing back down there to get him, because I had literally fallen in love with him . 
And he never had any problems- teeth were PPERRFFECTTT, which is often not the case with pet store bunnies- and he had never had to go to the vet besides his vaccinations, where he got a full check up anyway. He was a very healthy and happy bunny, and had the NICEST temperement you could want.

Jen


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 15, 2012)

saw the pet shop bun today its losing wight the manger ashore d me that it will see the vet on Sunday.


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 16, 2012)

Great cage!


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 18, 2012)

*bunnylove1 wrote: *


> saw the pet shop bun today its losing wight the manger ashore d me that it will see the vet on Sunday.


How's the pet shop bun doing? Did it get to see the Vet as the manager assured you the bunny would? 

K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 19, 2012)

z rabbits yes i saw pet shop bunny she was round in the tummy probably b/c she just ate how ever you could still feel majority of her bones. the hair loss on her ears has not gotten bigger how ever the thing that appeared as a scab is not there anymore. the vet is supposed to be there on sunday and i told the store i want to see paper work with the diagnostic and want the bunny to be treated and better b4 i "take her".i really am falling in love with her though :/ she is soo sweet and she would make such a good pet !!!


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

*bunnylove1 wrote: *


> z rabbits yes i saw pet shop bunny she was round in the tummy probably b/c she just ate how ever you could still feel majority of her bones. the hair loss on her ears has not gotten bigger how ever the thing that appeared as a scab is not there anymore. the vet is supposed to be there on sunday and i told the store i want to see paper work with the diagnostic and want the bunny to be treated and better b4 i "take her".i really am falling in love with her though :/ she is soo sweet and she would make such a good pet !!!


Wishing all the best for the diagnosis. Please let me know how it goes. 

Hoping all is well and that sweetie is with you in no time. 

K


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 19, 2012)

called pet shop today the vet is taking a fecal sample he thinks the hair loss is tied into the w8t loss soo i guess to the lab it goes.


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 19, 2012)

hope the bun is ok.ray:
Stupid question but what is an NIC cage and how do you make it?


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 19, 2012)

not a stupid question i was asking it a month or soo ago maybe less. its a cage built out of storage cubes to make a better and cheaper living environment for your bun. for the price you pay for a pet store cage you can make a 3 level home by using the storage organizer cubes http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LRGV3W...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B000LRGV3W


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 20, 2012)

oh those are what I used to make Willow's playpen.


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice set up:biggrin:


----------



## bunnylove1 (Feb 20, 2012)

ty i plan on adding more to it i just got new bowls and litter box ill post a new pic soon love my bowls


----------



## patches2593 (Feb 23, 2012)

could you upload a FULL pic of it? i might use some of your techniques to make mine better and nicer for my bunny if you don mine


----------

